# UK Virtual Private Servers 30% Off (DMCA ignored)



## AtlanticServers (Sep 26, 2016)

UK based DC by Atlantic Servers Limited


Choose Your Best VPS Plans.


Linux VPS 1: 
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core


CPU : 1 vCore
RAM : 1024 MB    
SWAP : 1024 MB    
HDD : 20 GB  SAS RAID  
Bandiwidth : 2TB 
 
Price : $ 4.89/mo.  Order now


_with promo code VPS30_


Linux VPS 2: 
==================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core


CPU : 2 vCore
RAM : 2048 MB    
SWAP : 2048 MB    
HDD : 30 GB  SAS RAID  
Bandiwidth : 2TB 
 
Price : $ 8.39/mo.  Order now


_with promo code VPS30_


----------

